# "weeks dates"



## lady5 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm a newbie, yes, but this web site is extremely complicated.
So far, I don't like it very much.
I'm sure there was a place to determine the dates for various "weeks" here somewhere but I can't find it again.
Also, why isn't there a way to sign in on the Home Page?
I'm a regular on "Trip Adviser" and I had hoped to find this another user friendly site as I am interested in buying some timeshares but am very frustrated.
Page


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2008)

lady5 said:


> I'm a newbie, yes, but this web site is extremely complicated.



Sorry to hear that, but we are happy to help you out with questions.



> So far, I don't like it very much.



well thanks!



> I'm sure there was a place to determine the dates for various "weeks" here somewhere but I can't find it again.



there are a variety of places:

one in the advice section:

http://keysy.com/calendar/

and one in the marketplace

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/PlanningCalendar.aspx





> Also, why isn't there a way to sign in on the Home Page?



well, thats a loaded question.

If you mean the tug homepage, well its because the homepage of TUG is http://www.tug2.net and there is nothing on that site thats not free and open to the public, so hence no need for anyone to log in.

If you mean the homepage to the TUGBBS forums (which is http://tugbbs.com) well...there is a login box there at the top right hand corner if you arent already logged in =)

basically, anywhere you go on the site thats free...there is no login.  however you will be prompted to log in anywhere thats not free and requires a login.  Sorry for the confusion.




> I'm a regular on "Trip Adviser" and I had hoped to find this another user friendly site as I am interested in buying some timeshares but am very frustrated.
> Page



There isnt a site around that will provide you with more information on timeshares than TUG.  However unfortunately other than your calendar question...I dont see anything else about timeshares to answer for you!

hopefully you will post more questions later.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 22, 2008)

Page, 
Welcome to Tug!  Have you stayed at a timeshare yet?  If you have, look for posts regarding that resort, resort group or regional location.  Then look for posts about areas of the country you would like to vacation at.

Yes, there are many abbreviation of words & phases.  Weeks are generally started as the first FRI/SAT/SUN of the year as WEEK 1, etc.  Week 52 in 2008 with a Fri checkin day is Fri, Dec 26, 2008.  Some years (2010) will have a 53 week for a Fri checkin.  

Yes, there is a calendar here - someone else will be sure to chime in with its location.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to TUG -

Here is a link that I think you will find helpful:  Advice Page 
It is also linked in the red bar at the top of every page.

If you scroll down a bit - the TS calendar that you are looking for is a few links down from the top.

As far as a log-in on the home page - there is nothing there that you need a log-in for, so the log-in function is on the pages that require a log-in.

I don't think this site is complicated, but we have a LOT of information, so it can be overwhelming at first.  Feel free to ask for directions.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Welcome To T. U. G.*




lady5 said:


> I'm a newbie, yes, but this web site is extremely complicated.
> So far, I don't like it very much.
> I'm sure there was a place to determine the dates for various "weeks" here somewhere but I can't find it again.
> Also, why isn't there a way to sign in on the Home Page?
> ...


Click here for a timeshare planning calendar that goes up to 2039. 

I'm a semi-dummy myself on web sites & the Internet & all that, but I don't have much trouble mousing around on TUG & TUG-BBS -- could just be a matter of familiarization & what different people get accustomed to individually, I don't know. 

I expect I'd find myself semi-lost if I plunged into some web site that's all-new to me -- e.g., Trip Advisor. 

Also, I think the ins & outs of timeshares & timesharing are way more complicated than TUG web site navigation -- but that's just me. 

Meanwhile, welcome to TUG.  After a while, you might get to liking it better.  Who knows ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to TUG.  I would just read the various forums and ask as many questions you like to learn more about TUG  and timeshare.


----------



## pammex (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to TUG.  Like all new things the site takes some time to learn....just like when you first use trip advisor....I am also a member and destination member there....they are a good site for traveling but if you want to focues on timeshares this is the place....

Give yourself some time to browse around here on TUG, read posts and such and I am sure you will come to like it in time....

I have the same problem as you when I first find and try out a site I usually do not like it, just because it is all new and change is well challenging....

If you are having a hard time doing or finding something just post in the forums and ask and yup someone will help out.....

Good luck and once again welcome...


----------

